# Spain Primera Liga 20-21 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Pro (Dec 18, 2008)

Im gonna stick to Real Madrid. 
Im working and odnt have much time to write. Real should beat them


----------



## namestene-utakmice (Jan 10, 2009)

ALAVES - CELTA VIGO X  DRAW Alaves needs a point from this one badly abd thats it


----------



## namestene-utakmice (Jan 10, 2009)

Murcia - Albacete DRAW X 

this will be good game but murcia will not get all 3 points here


----------

